# Breach birth



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Fudge kidded today.:stars:
THANK GOD I CAME HOME WHEN I DID. I was in Georgia picking up my goat, Domino. I come home to see her walking stiffly around the small kidding barn, tail arched, having a contraction. I was like Okay, Ill check her again in forty five minutes. two hours later, no progress. Then i KNEW something was wrong. I called fifteen different people including my vet, leaving frantic vm's and trying not to cry. LOL 
Then it looked like she red bagged. D: I was FRANTIC.
it took an additional thirty minutes to work up the courage and gall to go inside and check what was going on. The reason I didn't do it immediately was because I don't know at all what to do, even though there are diagrams for it.Ken Spruell, one of my family friends, called and coached me. Well, after tying her up and holding her firmly by the tail, I went in, slowly....my hands ARE BIG. poor thing. I cried with her. :[ I felt so bad. found the kid, he was in correct position, but the other was right under it, trying to come out at the same time, and his left from leg was twisted back, hence the no progress. I massaged her cervix, (Why do I sound like an expert...?) then pushed a finger around the leg and pulled gently, and pulled him out. I knew there were at least twins in there, so I let her rest for ten minutes, lubed up again, and dove in. went in to about elbow length, felt hooves, and pulled again. The next kid, a doeling, came out rear feet first. Easiest kidding ever on her. I am so glad that my friend, mr. Ken Spruell, called me back just before I went in the first time and coached me through it.
:] 
Now, for a cold brewsky, dinner, and bed, after checking them brats again. CRISIS AVERTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This was a rough kidding. Poor Fudge's hoohah is SWOLLEN. or at least the left side is. I knew I ripped her when I pulled the bucklings leg out. Poor girl. :[ she bled for a bit then it started clotting. So she seems okay, I am going to give her an antibiotic tonight when DH gets home from work and he can hold her. 
Phew....I was so upset, I didnt even think to get any pictures to help others out that are beginners on here so they could use it as real life reference. Ugh. Forgive me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the successful delivery and cuties!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Good job! Congratulations! !

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So the third pic is before the breech kid?
glad you had help over the phone:stars: & great job!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

yup the third pic is right before the black and white kid that was breached. poor thing. LOL I thought i Was gonna pull his leg off or break it one when I pulled with contractions. He was STUBBORN!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better you can put some Prep H on her behind.
After assistance the swollen vulva is normal.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

thats what I thought. Should I Keep injecting her with PenG for a few days to make sure it doesnt get infected? Like I said I KNOW i ripped her when I pulled him out. :[ she bled a good bit. it was bright red totally different from the birthing blood. I called mr ken to ask but he does Alpaca business not goats, so he didn't feel good telling me yes or no.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes. She needs the penicilin for 5 days. She should also get probiotics 8-12 hrs after each shot.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats and what a great job!! :stars:


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Thankyou!!!! I was so scared of assisting but now i feel more confident


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Yes. She needs the penicilin for 5 days. She should also get probiotics 8-12 hrs after each shot.


Gotcha!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

GOOD JOB!! Beautiful kids!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah!!!! Good job!!!! The first time you ever have to help sucks big time bit you did it and you did it well so you enjoy that brewskey lol. PS if.the black one is a girl your more then welcome to ups her to me lol.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Way to go, trial by fire but your team succeeded (you, Mr. S, and mama doe). Glad the kids came out okay, and that mama accepts them, and that you have mama on the mend. Since you got through that, I bet you can face any kidding with confidence, now.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats on your new babies. They are adorable, and what a great job you did. I don't have any experience with difficult deliveries either. I hope I do as well as you if I need to go in. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

LOL the black and white is a boy! And he has dark brown spots on him now. Theyre fine, running around and playing today. :] and yes, after this I feel as if I could do another assist. and good luck with yours, greenmountainnigerians! The white one is a doeling. Im concerned about breeding her next year becuase shes white.... :[ I have another white buckling looks just like her (Its CRAZY how two sets of twins from entirely different mothers and sires Look SO MUCH ALIKE!) and his nose is sunburned...I already have to put baby suntan lotion on his little ears (Hes 1/4 nubian) and his nose. :[ hes Beautiful, but I dont want him to accidently breed the other white girl and we have a deaf goat or something abnormal. so hes getting wethered....


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

squee~!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats and great job..in my nine years of raising goats I only had to go in once!! and that was in year 7!!..I was a nervous wreck but my Doe was in trouble...You did great!!

yes Prep H will help reduce her swelling, B complex for stress and keep up the Pen G 2 x a day for at least 5 days, might go longer since she tore...

beautiful kids!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Awesome job and beautiful kids! My only doe to kids so far kidded when only my mom was home. My mom never really learned how to deliver kids, because she always figured my sister and I would be home to do it. Well, I was at track practice on day 149 when she delivered triplets. And of course she couldn't even find the birthing kit when she started popping them out.  The first to presented normally, and the third was breach (apparently with a really thick "sack"). Anyway, somehow none of them got stuck and I came home to three beautiful babies. I am glad everything went well, and I think we will all be more prepared for out three does this year.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats on the beautiful babies!! Good work being so brave and going in. You did wonderful!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Quote: "I'm concerned about breeding her next year because she's white". PantoneH, I'm new to goats, and I'm wondering what the concern is about breeding a white goat? (Evidently not an issue among, say, Saanens.) :think:


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Bc she is white and im fighting sunburn on the other white buck. I dont want any ore white babies. Ill breed her with a colored buck next yr and hope she wont pop out a full white one.... Her daddy was a sand color and her momma was black!!!!! How did WHITE come into question?!? Lol


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah, now I get it. I was thinking that there was some sort of genetic fault carried with the white coat gene! Sunshine's not foremost in my mind these days up here, lol!


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Congratulations on the new additions, they are really cute! I applaud you on your bravery and determination in helping out mom to get her babies delivered. When my doe kids for the first time I hope I will also be brave enough to go in if I need to. I'll have a couple goat people on speed dial just in case.


----------

